# any competitions in southern california?



## fundash (Jun 26, 2009)

hello,

I live in the calabasas area and was wondering if anyone could mak a competition near here. I don't have the money, etc, to make one myself. I would be fine even if it's un-Official, i just want a competition soon.


----------



## Dene (Jun 26, 2009)

Are you kidding? California has more competitions than anywhere else in the world (speculation, but likely to be fact I think).
Stop being lazy and travel to one...


----------



## FruityNinja (May 20, 2010)

dsc and san diego open are coming up, dashel


----------

